# Camo dipping your gun?



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am wanting to dip two of my shotguns to camo them up a bit. I was wondering if Cabelas or any other ND store does this? Please let me know if anyone knows I would appreciate it. Thankx

booster


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Seen a couple of guns done with bowflage, turned out pretty nice and it can be removed anytime. The stuff wears unusually well also.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Call Scheels, they can be sent out to have done.


----------



## 2brddogs (Jun 29, 2006)

had my gun sent out. gander mountain can do it.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks guys that is a lot of help. I really don't want to send my gun out though. You see, I am in Iraq right now, and when I come home it will already be hunting season and I haven't shot at a goose in 2 years! I have the itch really really bad. Maybe I will just wait until the season is over to do it then. thanks again for all of the help.

Dave


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Any one know the price on that, also intrested


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I sent a gun to this place a few years ago and they did a great job:

http://www.camoent.com/

it was $180 plus shipping


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Had mine dipped in Southern Illinois, Extreme Imaging was the name of the company. Really great guys. About $150, couldn't have been more satisfied.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Booster, are you in the military serving over there, I assume you are but one never knows for sure. What town are you from, and what branch you serving in. Thanks for your service.


----------

